# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Do not order from Reptile City!

## FrogFever

I am having bad luck with receiving frogs via overnight mail... 
I have  to  say that out of the 4 shipments of frogs I've received through the mail  in the last 6 months Michael Novys were the only ones that all arrived  alive and healthy and still are today.  :Smile:   (3 super tiger legs and 2 red  eyes.)   :Smile:  !
Out of the other 3 batches of them that arrived at least one frog, to two  thirds of the entire batch ARRIVED dead and/or extremely unhealthy.... And I  got them from what I considered at the time to be top-rated  businesses.... 
My most recent one last  week was from LLLReptile. I ordered 1 red eye tree frog adult- dead on  arrival. And two baby albino red eyes- one was dead on arrival and one  died three days later after I did everything I could think of to try to  keep it  alive!  :Frown:  LLLReptile assured me that this rarely ever happens and they  refunded me for two of the dead frogs. I was very satisfied with their  customer service.  :Smile:   My only remaining one from that shipment was the  tiger leg  monkey frog who is still alive, so I basically ended up paying 70 bucks  for that one frog. :/ Good thing those little guys are definitely a lot  more  resilient. 
Out of the two separate orders from Reptile City,  (December 2010, and  January 2011) one box was the most smashed box I have ever seen and  nowhere on the box did it say LIVE ANIMAL! (I'll attach a picture.) 
I DO NOT LIKE THIS COMPANY AT ALL! 
One of the frogs I ordered in the first order was a Golden Tree Frog and  after they charged me for it they told me that they no longer had it in  stock. Easy enough to fix right? Just get me my refund... Nope!  
On the second order a couple weeks later I received a dead red eyed tree  frog.  I called them immediately upon arrival and without them asking  me any questions or asking for any pictures the dude said he'd get me a  refund.... I say thanks and get off the phone. Its been 6 months and I  still to this day am trying to receive my refund from them! I call them  every two weeks or so to remind them about my refund. They've given me  every excuse in the book. "Its currently in the accounting department."  "Send us an email with the order number... So I did. No response. "Call  us back later as I'm not at the office right now." (The company's phone  line is run by some southern uneducated sounding jerk offs personal  cellphone who seems to know very little about the frogs or products he  sells.) Regardless of who is running this circus I follow their  instructions, jump through their hoops just as I always have, so I call  them 'later'. They answer with "Its in the accounting department TODAY."  Yeah right! Its literally been three months since they told me that!  For the last 3 weeks I have been calling them every few days or so and  they simply do not answer my call AND don't call me back when I leave a  message! So I get a little clever and block my number before I call  today.... (May 17th 2011) And guess what? They answered after the first  ring! Hmmmm... weird. 
Needless to say I chewed them out and he told me he is applying both of my refunds RIGHT NOW... We'll see about that...

DO NOT BUY FROM THIS COMPANY unless you are willing potentially spend  hours, days, and weeks of your time trying to coach them on how to run an  appropriate business! 
They disgust me. Ugh!

-Adam/FrogWrangler

Check out the box below. This is literally how my box arrived from USPS!

----------


## Tony

Was the box even insulated? I ship with 1.5" insulation in my boxes and I can stand on them (All 280lbs of me  :Big Grin:  ) without any damage...

----------


## FrogFever

From what I remember.... No, it was just a heat pad with the little seperate containers. Absolutely nothing to indicate that there were fragile animals inside. This company is a joke in my opinion. So anyways, what kinda frogs do you sell? Haha. I heard you had some nice red eyes....

----------


## Don

That is definately some bad packaging there and some abuse on the shippers part too.  No reason for any package to arrive that way no matter how sturdy the box.

Hope you get your issues fixed and money back from the vendor.

----------


## 5280

That really sucks Adam, sorry man. Good for you for staying on their ***, hopefully it'll get you your money back, that or some healthy, live frogs. Also, Tony has some awesome frogs, I ordered 3 yellow eyed tree frogs from him not too long ago and they're all still alive, healthy, growing, and thriving in general. Hopefully you eventually find what you're looking for.  :AR15:

----------


## BG

Sorry to here about your experince  trying to buy some frogs .I just got my frogs today from the house of reptiles in Florida these guys are great got my real deal pixies in great shape this morning and they were delivered by fedex . All i can say good job. i feel your pain getting  treated like you did.its a shame some people turn the hobby into a nightmare :Mad:

----------

